# Other crafts that help pay for MORE yarn!



## TxDove (Jan 21, 2011)

When I am not knitting... I play around with pyrography and wood carving


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

So clever and impressive.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Just like my jewelry making friend that makes intricate hand carved boxes and did some pyrography that looked like the new chalk art that looks three dimensional--one was a tree branch with leaves that you expected a bird to sit on any minute!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I am in awe, those are wonderful!!!! So much talent coming together on this site. Amazing!!!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, you are so talented!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow and wow !! Is that burnt onto the wood?


----------



## TxDove (Jan 21, 2011)

The portraits are burned on birch plywood and the guitar is carved and stained


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

oh wow- beautiful! You are very talented.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Amazing work- I'm impressed :thumbup:


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful detail in the portraits.....Not anything like the clunky wood burning tool I remember....


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh my goodess, how lovely!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty. You are a wonderful artist. DH would love the guitar he has to many in his man gave.


----------



## TxDove (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words. mama879... carving guitars is my passion! I want to burn one next...


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

TxDove said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. mama879... carving guitars is my passion! I want to burn one next...


I would love to see it when it is done. Showed DH he loves it says you are extremely talented..


----------



## Nanny Lynn (Apr 29, 2013)

What a talented person you are xx


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Incredible artistry!! You are in a league all your own!! You deserve the pride you must feel!! 

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Absolutely marvellous.. I never cease to be amazed at the skill of KPers. What is your knitting like if this is a side hobby? Well done.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

You do more than play; you've perfected your work! Great job.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

They're all wonderful but I especially love the guitar!!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome work.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome work.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

TxDove said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. mama879... carving guitars is my passion! I want to burn one next...


It looks like it too! Your guitar is incredible!!! The portraits are amazing.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Amazing craft. You are very talented.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Very impressive workmanship. :thumbup:


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Amazing work!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Lovely ,beautiful work. 
I love the guitar. My boys play sO i'm send the picture to them too. very nicely done.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

The guitar is just amazing. Gosh I bet you are simply an artist. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful work! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! Those are amazing!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful work but I love the Celtic guitar!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

That's not playing around. That's artistry.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi TxDove,
You do really nice work! Those drawings are really good! The woodcarving is very nice too!
Jean Marie


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow - absolutely stunning - you "play" very well ;-)


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

All 3 pieces are lovely, but the guitar is just beyond belief.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Amazing... excellant job...


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

WOW!!! You are incredibly talented! How very lovely!


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

You are a true artisan. Those items are stunning!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

what a talented person you are.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Such wonderful talent. Beautiful work.


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Playing around is not the way I would put it... YOU ARE A VERY TALENTED PERSON...Keep up the good 'playing around" it is absolutely wonderful.. use the talent you have been given.. xo


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very neat,love them all.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice !!


----------



## Seoulborn (Feb 3, 2011)

OMG I recognize this! you're in my crafty group on facebook! HI!! I'm Sandra Wright in the group! My facebook graft page is My Piney Woods, come visit me sometime!


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Fantastic talent, love your work. Thanks for posting.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

All that talent in just one person??? Seriously, each item is so beautiful! You are wonderfully creative! Keep the photos coming!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Amazing work! You have a lot of talent!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful work!


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh my....so talented in so many ways.


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

TxDove said:


> When I am not knitting... I play around with pyrography and wood carving


Beautiful, especially like the picture of the soldier. What a lasting gift to his loved ones
Blessings,
Jodi


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

Wow! beautiful work.


----------



## Grama Guinn (Sep 12, 2013)

WOW! Beautiful work.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Wow, beautiful work and you are so talented. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ASLteacher57 (Feb 9, 2014)

Awesome work!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Just beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You are SO talented. I'm going to have to show that guitar to my other half. Well, perhaps I shouldn't. He already has a dozen guitars. Here's a guitar case I made for him not long ago. Had to do a lot of the sewing by hand, because it's so many layers of fabric with lots of batting between. A lot of it wouldn't fit under the pressure foot of my sewing machine. He loved it, though.


----------



## TxDove (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you all so much!... Wonderful gift Kimmyz.. and one can NEVER have too many guitars LOL... I don't play, but my son is a musician and owns several of my carved guitars... I do the carving, pyrography, and painting and he is supposed to sell them for me. 
This is one talented group!!


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Kimmyz,
That is beautiful work you did on the guitar case!
Jean Marie


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

just beautiful


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey you're really good


----------

